# cutting bump stop



## Sawbinder (Jul 12, 2002)

I have H&R drop springs on my car and I was wondering how far can you cut your bump stops? I have stock bump stops and have cut them once but still have harsh ride. The rear ride is fine I bought ME upper mounts. I am wondering if I should buy new bump stops or cut the ones I have some more. I cut out one donut of three. Any replies would be great. I have also noticed a clicking sound coming from my right front front drive axle it clicks when I accelerate and turn right? Any takers on this one

Thanks Jim


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

hey whats Jim what part of columbus are u from? im in delaware.

when i had mine lowered i believe i cut 2 of the 3 donuts off. the clicking noise sounds to me like a bad half shaft. i actually just replaced mine a couple weeks ago. not such a hard job.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

dont know about the cutting bumpstops but for clicking have you checked your CV boot? I know that if they get a cut and if all the grease leaks out it can cause a clicking sound and ruin the axle if its left unfixed for a while.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Sawbinder said:


> * my right front front drive axle it clicks when I accelerate and turn right? Any takers on this one
> 
> Thanks Jim *



CV boot? clicking when you turn is usually a first sign..


----------



## Sawbinder (Jul 12, 2002)

I live on the west side of columbus. 

I will check out the boot and hopefully its only out of grease.


----------



## Sawbinder (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm wondering if I should buy some new energy suspension bump stops instead of using my stock ones and cutting them down? IF anybody has an answer I could use the help I am planning to take the front out again but I only want to do it once more. 

Thanks Jim


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

you can always buy those koni bumpstops from motivational


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

koni bumpstops are pre-cut(made to the correct hieght.) The es ones would probly feel like oem units cut because they are so hard.


----------



## Sawbinder (Jul 12, 2002)

I am wondering about something. I have H&R drop springs on my B14, the rear springs were the same height as the stock ones however the front springs were about 2 inches shorter than the stock ones. Should both sets have been the same height or what? The rear did drop the 1.4 inches . The front however looks a lot lower. I was wondering if they could have messed up the springs or got the wrongfront ones? The numbers macth the box. Just curious ?

Jim


----------



## Gruven99 (Oct 19, 2002)

What struts are you using? B13 fronts fit the B14 but are 3/4" shorter. This is not as much travel as ME set but much cheaper. Also cut out one of the donuts from your bump stops, this adds about 3/4" of travel. These two things give you 1 1/2" of travel.
I have used 2 1/2" drop front springs for almost 3 years with this setup and ride is good.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

B13 struts on a B14 give you no extra travel unless you are using coilovers.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

i dont know if they're different than when u bought em but H&R springs have a bigger drop in the front than rear. I believe its 1.5" in front and 1.4" in rear. This is to eliminate the fugly sentra front wheel gap difference.


----------



## Sawbinder (Jul 12, 2002)

I called H&R last night and they told me that the droop springs for the b14 are supposed to be used with the stock bump stop. I was also told that I would be riding on my bump stops and that was the way that this was intended to be. I am unsure about this but I always thought that theh bump stop was to stop you from bottoming out? 
I am also curious about how much travel did I have with the stock struts and springs? I am currently running tokico struts with H&R dop springs. I thought that there was several inches in the front end that it was possible for the drop and all you had to do was cut the bump stops and you would get your wheel travel back. The back is fine and there is more travel than I had before. 
I am curios about the front though I feel that the springs are the wrong height. They looked so much shorter than the oems almost 2 inches. The rears on the other hand were the same height as the oems. 
I am perplexed about this.

Jim


----------

